# Camarillo Airshow, August 16-17



## evangilder (Aug 14, 2008)

The Camarillo Airshow is this weekend! There will be a number of warbirds and vintage, homebuilt and civilian aircraft.

The thing that has me extra jazzed at this show is that there will be 22 WWII aircrew members in the veterans booth! Aces, bomber crew members, 2 Tuskegee airmen and more. I spent some time chatting with Art Fiedeler and a gentleman named Dan that I will talk with more on Saturday. Dan was a bomber crewman. Herb Prevost was also there (he flew over 100 missions in a P-47 during the war). 

So if any of you are in SoCal, this will be a golden opportunity to speak with 22 men who did their duty for this country. They all have some amazing stories to tell. One of the gents that will be there was a bomber crewmen on a B-24 for the Ploesti raid. He shot down a German fighter during the raid and it was recently discovered that the plan he shot down was flown by Erich Hartman!

Two former Luftwaffe airmen will also be there. I plan on spending some time talking with all of these gentlemen on Saturday.

As part of media day today, I got to fly in a Navion. The owner has had the airplane for 15 years. 

Erich, I mentioned you name to Art Fiedeler and his eyes lit up and he said that it has been some time since he last spoke to you. But you could tell that he liked you.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 14, 2008)

I've seen that Navion around before, very cool. I have about 2 hours in a Navion - neat airplane. A little heavier than a T-34 but seems a lot more "sturdier" in the air.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 14, 2008)

Definitely has a sturdier feel. You can really feel the warbird experience from North American with the Navion. Sturdy and rugged, but comfortable. Dave has been around this area for quite a while. His plane is based in Santa Paula and he flies for the EAA Young Eagles program. Real nice guy and a good pilot.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are the quick edits from yesterday, including a very scary stack fire. Fuel on the ground ignited along with fuel on the tire and the landing gear. Too close for my comfort.


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Great shots eric


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 17, 2008)

Outstanding photos as always Eric.

Hope that Tigercat didn't sustain any serious damage from the fire. 

TO


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. I know the capable maintenance guys at the CAF were all over the Tigercat when it landed and it looks like the tire and gear are okay. Paint looks ok for the moment. They are looking into why it took so long to start. I hope that doesn't effect the ability to fly today, although I'd rather it not fly at all if it isn't safe.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 17, 2008)

Good Pic's Eric. Hope that Tigercat is ok....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2008)

Great stuff as usual Eric. As with everyone else, I hope the Tigercat is alright.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 17, 2008)

Very cool Eric, did Stambo make it out there?


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 17, 2008)

good stuff


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 17, 2008)

cool..

I'd love to see a tigercat fly


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, I only had a chance for a quick wave to Stambo as Jacob was in a rush to get some food.

I took about 1600 pictures today, so I have MANY to got through and will add to this thread as I go. But first, I want to raise a hand in salute to the following gents that I had the pleasure to speak with. Sadly, my son was a little antsy, so I didn't get to speak with them all.

1. Joe Peterburs- P-51 ace with 49 combat missions and the downing of Walter Schuck's Me-262. He signed a photo for my son.

2. Dr Roy Roush- USMC veteran of Guadalcanal, Tarawa, Saipan and Tinian. Later became a USAF pilot serving in Korea.

3. 2 of the Tuskegee airmen with my son Jacob. The one on the right is Lowell Steward. I didn't catch the name of the guy on the left as there was a lot of background noise when he spoke.

I salute all of these gents and Mr Wilder, who I wish I had had more time to speak with.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing some of the other pictures too Eric.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 18, 2008)

Love that desert Hawk Eric


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks guys! More to come.

I'd be editing photos right now, but my main PC is churning on the (hopefully) final draft of my book. Once that is prepared and approved, it will go out to the on-demand publisher and be ready for print. I am hoping to have it completed and to the publisher by the end of September.

The P-40 flew formation with the Zero on Sunday for some great passes. The schedule worked out well on Sunday, the regular program was done early, so they let the warbirds make more passes than on Saturday, way more passes. It was awesome to see 2 B-25s, a P-51, SBD, C-53, P-40, F6F, F7F and F8F all passing by and making noise!


----------



## Erich (Aug 18, 2008)

dang I'm jealous Eric, great photos as par usual glad you were able to spend some time with the vets, Joe P. looks great as well as Art, heck they all look great really ........... 

memories man !


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2008)

I finally got all the edits and webpages built. The new section is up on my website at:

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, August 16-17, 2008- Camarillo Airshow

More samples? Oh, alright!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2008)

Lovely stuff Eric!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful shots Eric  Thanks!


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2008)

As Usual Eric some lovely images apart from the Tigercat cooking rubber. Nice to see one in the air, I really miss the Duxford one possibly my favourite of the cat family.
Thanks for the great pictures my friend.


----------



## Pong (Sep 8, 2008)

Great shots! Love the Zero and the Hawk!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent stuff Eric, the Tigercat shot is one for the Ages man....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was a better show than I had anticipated.


----------



## tpikdave (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome vid, the real thing eh?


----------



## evangilder (Dec 5, 2008)

Huh?


----------

